# evolution build fails - aspell issue



## draco003 (Oct 21, 2011)

Hello,

I'd like to install evolution from the ports collection

This is what I've done so far

[CMD=""]cd /usr/ports/mail/evolution[/CMD]
`# make install clean`

then I get this output:

```
configure: error: gnome-spell cannot be built without aspell library
```
http://www.pastie.org/private/otl4kvffbz990hlltqyfag

and this is the /usr/ports/textproc/gnome-spell/work/gnome-spell-1.0.8/config.log:

http://www.pastie.org/private/xa6icbw1nwgveqxscaw9g

line 559: 
	
	



```
configure:21389: checking for ngettext in libc
```

and it didn't find it?

I also deinstalled aspell and reinstalled it but the problem persists.

Thanks in advance =)


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Oct 25, 2011)

From the config.log:


```
configure:22635: gcc45 -o conftest -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -I/usr/local/include -L/usr/local/lib  -L/usr/local/lib conftest.c -laspell   >&5
/usr/local/lib/libaspell.so: undefined reference to `std::_List_node_base::_M_unhook()@GLIBCXX_3.4.14'
/usr/local/lib/libaspell.so: undefined reference to `std::_List_node_base::_M_transfer(std::_List_node_base*, std::_List_node_base*)@GLIBCXX_3.4.14'
/usr/local/lib/libaspell.so: undefined reference to `std::_List_node_base::_M_hook(std::_List_node_base*)@GLIBCXX_3.4.14'
collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
```

It seems you're using gcc 4.5 from ports, and not the standard GCC. I'm not 100% sure, but this seems to be an incompatibility between different GCC versions ...



> line 559:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is harmless and can be ignored.


----------



## draco003 (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks very much for your reply =) Yeah I guess I should have used `# make CC=cc CXX=g++` but it's alright I switched to mail/thunderbird and it's working great now. Thanks again for your time


----------

